# 2 cappuccinos in 90 seconds



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The guy from breville can do it on the new oracle . Can you ....






I think there might have been some judicious editing with the milk he steamed and the close up of the milk he pours......

Plus the guy looks like a weird old Australian morrissey .....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jesus boots are you working for the s company???


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Jesus boots are you working for the s company???


In between working for the L company .... And Jesus wore sandals not boots ....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Like the way he covered up his latte art with a liberal dosing of chocolate.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And there I was thinking we were trying to limit exposure of the dreaded s company or associates


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's Breville not SSSSSSSSSSSS age ..... I thought it was funny , shows where they are coming from as a company.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hilarious.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Hilarious.....


The auto tamp was .....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

In answer to your question, yes. A split pour 2 x 5oz cappas in approx 1min 30 seconds


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> In answer to your question, yes. A split pour 2 x 5oz cappas in approx 1min 30 seconds


As someone one here said once , if you don't film it , it didn't happen ..... Go on Gary


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Can't film and make


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Oracle....wasn't that ITV's Ceefax?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Can't film and make


Poor excuse .. Balance the camera or phone on the fridge ....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Oracle....wasn't that ITV's Ceefax?


Yep...... The good old days of the information superhighway


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep...... The good old days of the information superhighway


More of a lane


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Love it... "There we have it sport, 2 cafe quality cappuccinos".

I must remember not to go to any of his recommended cafes


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Poor excuse .. Balance the camera or phone on the fridge ....


Fridge is full height and view obscured by chimney .

I'll have a go tho in between brewing beer tomorrow


----------



## WebbyJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

looking forward to watching this...


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Jeez.

That vid really tells you something about the target clientele for those Breville/Sage machines


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Only something?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Do you think it might be aimed at aspirational De Longhi owners?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Expobarista said:


> Do you think it might be aimed at aspirational De Longhi owners?


Come on expo take the challenge, how long on the brewtus for two caps&#8230;.. bit of fun .









You can film it and show us all you don't have two heads or dosers for ears etc&#8230;.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Speed.

Clearly a selling point, but speed is overrated.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Come on expo take the challenge, how long on the brewtus for two caps&#8230;.. bit of fun .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea. Let's see your work Expo


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Expobarista said:


> Speed.
> 
> Clearly a selling point, but speed is overrated.


Ah he's shy , its not speed its for fun. Fun is never overated.







. And there hasn't been enough fun on here recently&#8230;.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ah he's shy , its not speed its for fun. Fun is never overated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a new comp developing. Who can make 2 cappas the quickest!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Neill said:


> Sounds like a new comp developing. Who can make 2 cappas the quickest!


 You'd have to set some rules in order to remove as much of the handicap a Silvia or Classic owner has against anyone with an HX or dual boiler machine, something along the lines of all shots to be pulled before any steaming of milk takes place.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Charliej said:


> You'd have to set some rules in order to remove as much of the handicap a Silvia or Classic owner has against anyone with an HX or dual boiler machine, something along the lines of all shots to be pulled before any steaming of milk takes place.


Or a golf style handicap. Your idea sounds easier.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No no I have a two group lever and no you are restricting me in my ability to pull two shots at once, boo hoo


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> No no I have a two group lever and no you are restricting me in my ability to pull two shots at once, boo hoo


I'd like to see a vid of you pulling two shots at once and steaming the milk at the same time. Bet you could break the one minute mark


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You could be right


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)




----------

